# World wide knit in public day



## Martuconn (Aug 9, 2011)

My knitting group the Nookless Knitters will be hosting a World Wide Knit in Public day. ALL are welcome to join. It is being held June 13th at the Tolland Connecticut Public Library from 10:30 to 4:00. All participants receive a tote bag with yarn, needles and a pattern to knit. The knitted or crochet items will then be donated to the American Cancer Society. You get to keep the tote bag and needles. All levels of knitters and crocheters are welcome. Light refreshments will be served.Hope to meet some of you there!!


----------



## sewboat (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd love to participate, however I live in Illinois. Can I pay for postage and you could send me a kit?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't be there, but I will knit in public!


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW! This is in Tolland, Connecticut, right? I live nearby and would love to join in. Do you have to come at 10:30 and leave at 4:00 to be included?


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like a very fun event and a great idea. I hope you have a large turnout. I will mark my calendar and find a place to knit in public. Let's go KPers


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

What a lovely idea! Wish I lived closer.


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Martuconn said:


> My knitting group the Nookless Knitters will be hosting a World Wide Knit in Public day. ALL are welcome to join. It is being held June 13th at the Tolland Connecticut Public Library from 10:30 to 4:00. All participants receive a tote bag with yarn, needles and a pattern to knit. The knitted or crochet items will then be donated to the American Cancer Society. You get to keep the tote bag and needles. All levels of knitters and crocheters are welcome. Light refreshments will be served.Hope to meet some of you there!!


You'll need some of those bags to have crochet hooks and crochet patterns.
Wish I lived closer, but I would probably still be working ~ Now if it were on a Saturday...I do crochet in public any chance I get, tho'.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I knit and crochet in public all year long!!! Last time I was at Chili's I was standing and knitting while we waited on a table, knitted while waiting for our order. I knit at football and basketball games. I began knitting in Punic when I was learning to knit 50 yrs ago.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh how fun! Wished I lived closer. Was a nice idea and a win win day for all that attends.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

And for all you lovely knitters who live in Alabama, the WWKIP event will be held at the Hoover Library in the Birmingham area on June 14 from 1pm - 5pm. It will be a great day!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great idea! Live on the other side of the States though!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

what part of CT?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

duh, I went to mapquest
it's past Hartford


----------



## Martuconn (Aug 9, 2011)

You can come anytime between those hours. Hope to see you.
Marti


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds fabulous! Thank the library for having you! Hope you have a fantastic turnout of people and of items to donate.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I can't be there, but I will knit in public!


Same here; too far from Oregon. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I knit in public all the time. Never thought anything about it until these knit in public events began to happen. It is a fun thing to do in a group.

What I find is that people avoid you as if they would be intruding. I think a poster that encourages people to ask questions or at least come and watch closer would be a good idea


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, all!

There's a Facebook page for it:

https://www.facebook.com/WorldWideKnitinPublicDaytheOfficialSite

And, another website for WWKIP:

http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> And for all you lovely knitters who live in Alabama, the WWKIP event will be held at the Hoover Library in the Birmingham area on June 14 from 1pm - 5pm. It will be a great day!!


I will mark it on calendar and will try to come. What about all you other Alabama knitter?


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

This sounds like a good time. I'm in New Hampshire. Is anything like this happening here in this state or even Maine?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

conch72 said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> There's a Facebook page for it:
> 
> ...


Thanks Conch72 for posting this link. Since I just moved to NY, I am looking for knitting groups, like minded friends and new adventures.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

yona said:


> Thanks Conch72 for posting this link. Since I just moved to NY, I am looking for knitting groups, like minded friends and new adventures.


http://www.wwkipday.com/wwkip-bryant-park-nyc-ny/


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Lindalhs65 said:


> I knit and crochet in public all year long!!! Last time I was at Chili's I was standing and knitting while we waited on a table, knitted while waiting for our order. I knit at football and basketball games. I began knitting in Punic when I was learning to knit 50 yrs ago.


I knit while driving and at the doctor's office and getting my car serviced or waiting for the kids in an appointment. I can't see wasting valuable time just sitting and looking at the TV in the lounge or going through magazines.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Martuconn said:


> My knitting group the Nookless Knitters will be hosting a World Wide Knit in Public day. ALL are welcome to join. It is being held June 13th at the Tolland Connecticut Public Library from 10:30 to 4:00. All participants receive a tote bag with yarn, needles and a pattern to knit. The knitted or crochet items will then be donated to the American Cancer Society. You get to keep the tote bag and needles. All levels of knitters and crocheters are welcome. Light refreshments will be served.Hope to meet some of you there!!


I would love to join in the fun...but I live in California. All of you are going to have so much fun knitting away.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Too bad it isn't on Saturday. I can't participate because I work full time.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I live in Ohio and knit in public all the time. How much are the totes and how can I get one sent to the?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

judyr said:


> I knit while driving and at the doctor's office and getting my car serviced or waiting for the kids in an appointment. I can't see wasting valuable time just sitting and looking at the TV in the lounge or going through magazines.


I agree ! I keep a tote w/project in my car. Once I was stuck in traffic & sat calmly knitting while those who passed me going the opposite direction pointed & laughed or shook their heads, but I knew they were secretly jealous !!


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you come anytime and do you need to bring your own project? I would love to join you.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Martuconn said:


> My knitting group the Nookless Knitters will be hosting a World Wide Knit in Public day. ALL are welcome to join. It is being held June 13th at the Tolland Connecticut Public Library from 10:30 to 4:00. All participants receive a tote bag with yarn, needles and a pattern to knit. The knitted or crochet items will then be donated to the American Cancer Society. You get to keep the tote bag and needles. All levels of knitters and crocheters are welcome. Light refreshments will be served.Hope to meet some of you there!!


Awwww. Wish I was still in Ct!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

What a great idea! Too bad there isn't one here, but I knit in public every chance I get.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

I shall just have to rearrange my Domestic Goddess Duties and fly over for this event.

(don't l wish!!))


----------



## angeliina (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't wait for NorthernEastern Kansas public day in June


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

How much fun that will be and doing good for others at the same time... I live in Memphis, TN and haven't heard of anything here for a group... but I'll be joining with you all in spirit and just knit along here....

Blessings to your group and all that join.... Jane


----------

